# Solved: How do I open my Fujitsu Siemens ESPRIMO E5925 case?



## saykred (May 17, 2008)

Hello,

I recently bought a Fujitsu Siemens ESPRIMO E5925 small form factor pc from misco.co.uk Here's the details: http://misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=301652&Sku=142028

Anyway, I've been meaning to connect my old IDE hard drive up to it to transfer some data and I need to open the case! I have no idea how it opens though, anyone with something similar to this know how it works??

Please help me out or I'll probably have to end up wasting money on a hard drive enclosure or something.


----------



## gollum456 (Oct 22, 2007)

aren't there screws at the back, so the side panels will slide off?


----------



## gollum456 (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry, ignore me, i've just seen one. i have no idea!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you check the section in the User Guide titled Opening the Casing?

If you have the keylock on the front make sure it is in the unlocked position. Press the two tabs on the sides and slide the case to the rear about 2 CM, then it will lift straight up.

If you don't have the manual, you can download it from here:
http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/support/manuals.html
Under select product, select the following:


 Personal PC
 ESPRIMO
 ESPRIMO E
 ESPRIMO E5925
You can also see the tab in the second picture on the misco web site you linked, it's the U shaped cutout in the side.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## saykred (May 17, 2008)

You've been a great help, thanks a lot.


----------

